# Help please! Rescued young pigeon!



## michael (Jun 22, 2005)

This may actually be some other kind of bird, I don't know how to recognize a baby pigeon.

My girlfriend rescued this bird from the street. It's dark brown and a little bigger than a sparrow, but still looks like a baby, with mostly normal feathers but downy feathers on its head and a baby-like beak. We've got it safe in a box with tissues & air holes. I even managed to feed it (mashed up cat food and water) with a dropper and it squawked and opened its mouth for the food. It now moves around a bit in its box. At first it seemed like it might not live long, but now it seems that the little guy may be okay. No visible injuries but I haven't inspected closely.

I'd really like to find someone who could take care of this bird. I'm in New York City. We really don't have space/aren't permitted in our apartment/don't know what we're doing. The above actions are just what I found recommended online.

Emailing me would be best, I set up this account: [email protected]

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## michael (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, after looking at the pictures at that speedpigeon site, this baby bird looks nothing like that so it is probably not a pigeon after all. Hopefully someone here can still help with links or contacts or advice?

Michael


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are right, pigeons wouldn't gape. Can you provide a photo?

Could it be a starling? 

http://www.starlingtalk.com/babystarlings.htm 

Cynthia


----------



## michael (Jun 22, 2005)

That looks like our bird! Probably a starling. Know of any resources for finding rehabilitators? I'm not having much luck searching online.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

I've posted on a couple of other lists to see if someone in NYC can give you a hand. Hopefully you will have e-mail from someone soon.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Michael,


Thanks for wishing to provide for the little one...

...if it is a Baby Starling, one decent extempore I have had good luck with, is to feed them little bits of canned "two layer" Water Pack Sardines...this is fairly close to the proteans anyway of Insects, which they would be being fed by their parents...

And, one could dust the little bits of Sardine in powdered 'Super Greens' or similar, easy to get at any Health Food Store, something as close to chlorophyll as possible, which Insect intestines would contain...

This plus the pre-soaked in water but NOT 'wet' Cat or Dog food kibbles, would keep 'em going nicely enough...

No liquid...no dripping wet stuff, but the moisture content of the food is their source of Water. Water-water can too easily go down the wrong 'pipe'...their parents never give them Water, and, for that matter, have no way to do so anyway...so, insectivore babys have no built in safe acceptance of liquids...

Many people appreciate Starlings, and I know there are some excellent forums and web-sites one might find via 'Google'...

Starlings are wonderful and very intelligent Birds...


Good luck...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

